# EATING BULL, a thriller: When they sue BIG FOOD, they draw out a killer



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

*After suing the food industry, a public health nurse and an obese teenager land in the crosshairs of a serial killer.* A medical thriller, _Eating Bull_ explores fat-shaming, food addiction, and the food industry's role in obesity.

"A deftly crafted novel of suspense and a compelling read ... Very highly recommended."--_Midwest Book Review_

"A solid thriller that manages to infuse one boy's coming-of-age with a whole lot of murder."--_Kirkus Reviews_

"Each of Rubin's characters is carefully developed and believable."--_Akron Beacon Journal_

"... bought the book, read the book, loved the book ..."--_Larry Brooks, USA Today bestselling author _

"4 out of 4 stars...all the right elements for an enjoyable read: great writing, great plot, and great characters."--_OnlineBookClub.org_

​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Simply _seeing_ pictures of junk food releases feel-good dopamine in our brains, much like white powder does to a cocaine addict. The addictive nature of food is one of the themes explored in _Eating Bull_.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

EATING BULL will be published by ScienceThrillers Media in the fall. http://carrierubin.com/novel/

"The one of a kind plot is accompanied by beautiful character depth and background writing."--Samantha Coville for Readers' Favorite


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

There's currently a Goodreads Giveaway going on for _Eating Bull_. 25 copies available to win! Book's release date is November 12.
https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/155446-eating-bull


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Ebook of  now available for pre-order. Paperback to follow.

Also, there's a Goodreads Giveaway still going on--chance to win 1 of 25 paperback copies! https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/155446-eating-bull


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

*4 out of 4 star review* for Eating Bull from OnlineBookClub.org: http://forums.onlinebookclub.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=31106

"...all the right elements for an enjoyable read: great writing, great plot, and great characters."


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Eating Bull is getting some great early reviews on Goodreads and Amazon. Paperback now available on Amazon. E-book available for pre-order--release date November 12th. Plus, there's still a week left of the Goodreads Giveaway!: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/26554473-eating-bull


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Eating Bull is NOW AVAILABLE in Kindle form.

What readers are saying:

"A true must-read"
"flawlessly plotted"
"I couldn't put it down!!"
"Dr. Rubin brilliantly takes on the food industry"
"a tense thriller"

Click the above link to learn more!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

The _Look Inside_ Feature is now available for EATING BULL so readers can check out a sample if they like:


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"It's like nothing I've ever read before, which is great!"---Goodreads reader, Eating Bull


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"One of the oldest and best ways of explaining a complex issue is by way of a story. In Eating Bull Carrie Rubin looks at the big health issue of our time from separate viewpoints in a way that entertains as well as addressing some of the issues of obesity."---RoyMcC

Nice summary from recent review for .


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"This is a recommended book as a gift for the thriller lover in your midst, a book club that appreciates a book that will push the conversation beyond the content in the pages, and for your own enjoyment."---A blogger's review of Eating Bull http://rebeccarvincent.com/2015/12/10/book-note-eating-bull-by-carrie-rubin/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"...a fantastic medical thriller with thought-provoking themes about obesity, fat shaming, bullying and who is to blame for the epidemic of obesity."--reader on Eating Bull


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Grisly, educational, intelligent, and a page-turner." A blogger reviews Eating Bull.

https://holdouts.wordpress.com/2016/01/09/eating-bull/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A review for Eating Bull in the Akron Beacon Journal: http://tinyurl.com/jsj432a


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"great plot...interesting characters...perfect for fans of suspense and thriller or anybody who appreciates a good book with social relevance."--A book blogger's review of Eating Bull: http://bit.ly/1m912sg


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Eating Bull will be featured on Ereader News Today on Monday, Feb. 22nd and is now on sale for $0.99! The promotion will go until Feb. 24th.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Great discussion of Eating Bull going on over at OnlineBookClub.org: http://forums.onlinebookclub.org/viewforum.php?f=94


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"I LOVE this novel. I couldn't put it down! ... The plot was very engrossing, the characters were very well developed, the twist was neat, the villain was realistic."---Reader from the Online Book Club Book-of-the-Month discussion of Eating Bull.
http://forums.onlinebookclub.org/viewforum.php?f=94


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

My interview on Omnimystery News about Eating Bull and writing in general: http://www.omnimysterynews.com/2016/03/a-conversation-with-physician-and-novelist-carrie-rubin-5f8faa70.html


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Amazon Giveaway for 

For a chance to win a Kindle copy, click here: https://giveaway.amazon.com/p/d19b720c0138e0ec NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. Ends the earlier of Apr 14, 2016 11:59 PM PDT, or when all prizes are claimed. See Official Rules http://amzn.to/GArules.

*Update* 4/10/16: All prizes were won, so the contest has ended.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Eating Bull wins 2016 Silver IPPY award for Great Lakes, Best Regional Fiction! http://www.independentpublisher.com/article.php?page=2046


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Amazon Giveaway for the Kindle version of Eating Bull until April 28th, or until all prizes are awarded. (No purchase necessary; open to US customers): https://giveaway.amazon.com/p/389801e395d33b07

Good luck if you choose to enter!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Eating Bull will be displayed in the New Title Showcase at Book Expo America in Chicago this week: https://www.combinedbook.com/2016-bookexpo-america-new-title-showcase.html


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

My guest post about the forces behind obesity, a theme explored in Eating Bull: http://fitknitchick.com/2016/05/17/forces-behind-obesity-tackling-issue-goes-beyond-individual-alone-guest-post/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"one of my favorite and memorable reads." Review of Eating Bull on Svetlana's Reads and Views: http://sveta-randomblog.blogspot.com/2016/06/g691-book-review-of-eating-bull-by.html


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"A deftly crafted novel of suspense and a compelling read...Very highly recommended."--Midwest Book Review on Eating Bull

http://www.midwestbookreview.com/sbw/jun_16.htm#Mystery/Suspense


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Oh. My. God. Why didn't I read this earlier?...I highly, highly (highly!) recommend _Eating Bull_." Blogger's review of Eating Bull.

https://cinthiaritchie.com/2016/06/18/a-few-odd-and-wonderful-books-including-eating-bull/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

For anyone in NE Ohio, I'll be signing copies and discussing Eating Bull and The Seneca Scourge at the Ohio Readers & Writers Expo in Akron this Saturday. Lots of authors will be there, and several author panels are scheduled. Should be a great event! http://www.the-review.com/entertainment/2016/07/09/ohio-readers-and-writers-expo-in-akron-july-23


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Very exciting thriller!"--Blogger's review of Eating Bull: https://2bcreativeblog.com/2016/08/10/eating-bull/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"thoroughly intriguing ... kept me on the edge of my seat."

--Review of Eating Bull by TMB Book Reviews: http://tristaborgwardt.com/review-of-eating-bull-by-carrie-rubin/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Once you start this book, don't plan on taking a break."---Amazon Vine Voice reviewer, on Eating Bull.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Kindle book is *on sale for 99 cents* right now!

"A deftly crafted novel of suspense and a compelling read from beginning to end...Very highly recommended."--_Midwest Book Review_


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Eating Bull featured on Ereader News Today: http://us4.campaign-archive1.com/?u=4a164775398f63a93dcbc8f17&id=fd8057c0b9&e=64ad1ef34e. Remains on sale for 99 cents!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"I really enjoyed it and throwing in a serial killer and the suspense just put it over the top. Wish I could give it more than 5 it definitely deserves it."--_Romance Authors that Rock_

Though Eating Bull is not a romance, it IS on sale for $0.99 until November 16th!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

" Eating Bull was such a layered story and took on such a relevant, serious issue ... Five stars across the board!" http://www.ronelleantoinette.com/single-post/2016/11/21/Rise-by-Carrie-Robin

****Publisher still has the ebook priced at $0.99. Not sure how long the sale price will stay there, so now's a great time to grab or gift a copy!****


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Eating Bull is "A must read if one loves Thrillers with a message."--_Fashionable Foodz_


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Murder most foul and its sadistic motivations pierce theme after difficult theme and provoke the reader to examine the medical establishment, bigotry, and a society poisoned by consumerism."--Review of Eating Bull https://honiebriggs.com/2016/11/14/a-long-overdue-book-review/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Goodreads Giveaway going on for a chance to win one of two paperback copies of Eating Bull until 1/23/17! (U.S. addresses only)
https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/218878-eating-bull


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A recent interview for my promotion of Eating Bull: "Interview with Carrie Rubin: Physician, Author, and Public Health Advocate" https://www.wonderland-organics.com/interview-with-carrie-rubin-physician-author-and-public-health-advocate/ Baby steps are often the way to go in achieving a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Eating Bull is a very important book in the way it shines a spotlight on topics allowed to fester in our culture all the while the reader is obsessed with following the compelling story to a satisfying resolution."--Review of Eating Bull


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"This social aspect was really what set Eating Bull apart...more than just an interesting page-turner...gives you a bit more to think about."--A Ruined Chapel by Midnight, blog review for Eating Bull: https://ruinedchapel.com/2017/05/19/book-review-eating-bull-by-carrie-rubin/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Link to an interview with me where I discuss Eating Bull and writing in general: https://ruinedchapel.com/2017/06/19/interview-with-author-carrie-rubin/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"a medical thriller for the new millennium. ...Well written and engaging, I found myself reluctant to put this book down."

'Eating Bull' by Carrie Rubin, San Francisco Review of Books: http://www.sanfranciscoreviewofbooks.com/2017/11/book-review-eating-bull-by-carrie-rubin.html


----------

